# Am I crazy.....



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

......for using the X-Statiks as my computer speakers or for running them with my new Gizmo?! Seriously though, this little amp is great. It's able to drive the X-Statiks to room filling volume without any sign of strain or distortion. It sounds very, very clean and it seems to be a well put together little package for a hundred odd bucks let alone the $89.00 I paid for it. It is a shame about the sub volume issue as I wanted to drive a sub as well and even though I've been able to come up with a work around, I think I will exchange this amp for a version 1.1 when they become ready. Craig, thanks for making that option available to us, it's much appreciated. All in all I've been very pleased with this little purchase. And for anyone wondering how the X-Statiks sound as computer speakers, they are awesome! Complete overkill but awesome. Just keep them at least 3ft. away from a rear wall and you'll be fine. Also the bass controls do a nice job extending the speaker's bass response if you are using them without a sub. You won't get anything earth shattering but it sounds good with music.

Best........Carlo.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Carlo - Thanks for the wrtie up !! That's also a GREAT looking set up. With speakers as good as X-Statiks, maybe you will want to use some credit $$$ and get a DAC-MAN when it is available - its volume control will then allow the subwoofer out on Gizmo to work "with the mains", and you would have one of the best computer based systems available.

:rock:


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Craig.

Thanks for the recommendation. I forgot that the DAC-MAN was going to have a volume control. I think though I still will exchange the Gizmo for one of the newer ones if that's still okay. I am interested in picking up a DAC-MAN but I have other special plans in mind for it, "Bwa-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha"!:ufo:

Best......Carlo.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Fatcat said:


> Hey Craig.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I forgot that the DAC-MAN was going to have a volume control. I think though I still will exchange the Gizmo for one of the newer ones if that's still okay. I am interested in picking up a DAC-MAN but I have other special plans in mind for it, "Bwa-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha"!:ufo:
> 
> Best......Carlo.


It is absolutely ok to swap it out, the best thing, you will have some time to make up your mind before having to make a decision. :smoke1:

Keep that evil laugh rolling ... :biglaugh:


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> ......for using the X-Statiks as my computer speakers or for running them with my new Gizmo?! Seriously though, this little amp is great. It's able to drive the X-Statiks to room filling volume without any sign of strain or distortion.


FWIW, I tried it with my RS1000 Sig's, and it definitely didn't have the oomph to get to room filling volume with any bass boost applied (to try to get it's output flat).


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, I tried it with my RS1000 Sig's, and it definitely didn't have the oomph to get to room filling volume with any bass boost applied (to try to get it's output flat).


That's interesting. I noticed that the efficiency to both speakers is pretty close. I should say that room-filling for me is that I can fill my studio space with a volume of sound that is comfortable to listen to. I can listen to music while sitting at my art board at the other side of the room and it's comfortably loud. Definitely not concert levels or anything but loud enough.

Best......Carlo.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> That's interesting. I noticed that the efficiency to both speakers is pretty close. I should say that room-filling for me is that I can fill my studio space with a volume of sound that is comfortable to listen to. I can listen to music while sitting at my art board at the other side of the room and it's comfortably loud. Definitely not concert levels or anything but loud enough.
> 
> Best......Carlo.


Did you have the bass turned up on your Gizmo any?

Also, I expect I was attempting to listen louder than you were.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I ran my 750 ninjas off the gizmo and it does OK. Mine are 11-12 feet apart and the listening distance is about the same, so there is definitely a limit to the volume level attainable. Kicking up the bass to max has a big impact on how loud it can go before audible distortion, as does the selection of music. 

I definitely like to listen a touch louder than the Gizmo could safely drive this setup, but I think it will have more than enough juice for a nearfield office setup. Now if I could only find a vendor who sells small but affordable speakers....


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> Did you have the bass turned up on your Gizmo any?
> 
> Also, I expect I was attempting to listen louder than you were.


I tried it with the the bass turned up on the X-Statiks by themselves and I also tried it with no bass boost and my jury-rigged sub arrangement. It does play louder without the boost for sure. But I'm sure that one can only reasonable expect so much out of the Gizmo. For near and mid field listening it's more than enough power. I was honestly just surprised that it would power these speakers to a decent volume in the first place.


----------

